# First Steps...



## RossF (1 Mar 2005)

Well today I took one of my first steps in joining the Canadian Army. I handed in my application form for a co-op BMQ course and am in hope that I'm accepted, or that I am able to get to the testing phase, should pass that no problem I hope!

The co-op program I'll be a part of is about an hour's drive everyday, and will be attending a different high school in the morning everyday, then BMQ in the afternoon, now that's dedication! haaha, just kidding..

Wish me luck I'm really hoping to get in!

-Ross


----------



## armyrules (10 Mar 2005)

Good luck Ross I wish that was offered to me I would've jumped on an oppritunity like that. Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## RossF (10 Mar 2005)

Thanks. Ya it really seems like a good way to enter, its a matter of waiting to see if my applicationw as accepted or not. Where are you located that it's not offered?


----------



## armyrules (10 Mar 2005)

My school is located in Chesterville, Ontario you probably have never heard of it my school is located between a farm and a graveyard!! Plus I am in my last year but if I was in grade nine and my school offered it I would so do it!!


----------



## RossF (10 Mar 2005)

Ohh, can't say that I've heard of that place, you probably haven't heard of mine either, I'm located in Port Dover, Ontario. Good luck though!


----------



## armyrules (10 Mar 2005)

never heard of it


----------



## Rfn (14 Mar 2005)

RossF,

Just curious, does the Co-op start in Sept where you are?


----------



## Brando304 (14 Mar 2005)

Port Dover, I think that's close to where I just moved to; Lindsay Ontario


----------



## bojangles (14 Mar 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> Ohh, can't say that I've heard of that place, you probably haven't heard of mine either, I'm located in Port Dover, Ontario. Good luck though!



Port Dover!! Ask any motorcyclist where that place is and they can surely tell you. The best darned motorcycle rally in Ontario, if not all of Canada! Friday the 13th rocks!

Bojangles


----------



## RossF (15 Mar 2005)

Rfn said:
			
		

> RossF,
> 
> Just curious, does the Co-op start in Sept where you are?



No, not according to them it doesn't. Mine apparently is only run second semester. I DO wish it was first semester because I applied for an OPP co-op as well, and I think that's second semester as well.


----------



## RossF (15 Mar 2005)

bojangles said:
			
		

> Port Dover!! Ask any motorcyclist where that place is and they can surely tell you. The best darned motorcycle rally in Ontario, if not all of Canada! Friday the 13th rocks!
> 
> Bojangles



You bet it rocks! Port Dover's population goes from about 4000-5000 to about 100 000!


----------



## RossF (15 Mar 2005)

Brando304 said:
			
		

> Port Dover, I think that's close to where I just moved to; Lindsay Ontario



Wel..that's a couple or a few hours away I believe. But I guess in Canada, that is close.


----------



## Brando304 (17 Mar 2005)

LOL, I know what you mean, everything here is far away. I went from Toronto, basicly living on top of a variety store, to having to walk about 3 hours to get to one.


----------



## RossF (18 Mar 2005)

Brando304 said:
			
		

> LOL, I know what you mean, everything here is far away. I went from Toronto, basicly living on top of a variety store, to having to walk about 3 hours to get to one.



haha..

I guess that is the case in some places..where as others it's not!


----------

